# Man. City - Chelsea: finale Champions. 29 maggio 2021 ore 21. Tv.



## admin (5 Maggio 2021)

Manchester City - Chelsea. Finale di Champions League 2020/2021 in programma il 29 maggio 2021 alle ore 21 ad Oporto.

Prima finale di Champions del City di Guardiola.

Dove vedere City - Chelsea in tv?

La finale sarà trasmessa il prossimo 29 maggio 2021 in esclusiva da Sky

Seguiranno news e commenti


----------



## admin (5 Maggio 2021)

City ovviamente strafavorito ma occhio: queste finali tra squadre della stessa nazione in genere le vincono quelle con tradizione a livello internazionale


----------



## fabri47 (5 Maggio 2021)

Che Chelsea! Io tifo per i blues, anche per Thiago Silva, ma mi sa che Guardiola (che mi risulta sia imbattuto nelle finali) la sfangherà.


----------



## admin (5 Maggio 2021)

up


----------



## fabri47 (5 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2329136 ha scritto:


> City ovviamente strafavorito ma occhio: queste finali tra squadre della stessa nazione in genere le vincono quelle con tradizione a livello internazionale


Ricordo ancora la Champions 2012 e la tengo sempre impressa. Penso sia stata e sarà uno dei più grandi misteri dell'universo. Chelsea bollito, allenato da un dilettante come Di Matteo, che tra semifinale e finale venne distrutto sul piano del gioco da Barcellona e Bayern, eppure riuscì a vincerla. Ok che Drogba fu clamoroso in quelle occasioni, ma sembrava proprio un dono dal cielo quella coppa quell'anno.


----------



## iceman. (5 Maggio 2021)

fabri47;2329139 ha scritto:


> Che Chelsea! Io tifo per i blues, anche per Thiago Silva, ma mi sa che Guardiola (che mi risulta sia imbattuto nelle finali) la sfangherà.



Sarebbe bello la vincesse il Chelsea ma quasi sempre vince la favorita...


----------



## Buciadignho (5 Maggio 2021)

Piano piano le Inglesi aumenteranno sempre più il divario, prima Real e Barca mettevano un freno, ma ora che il declino sembra imminente anche per le spagnole prepariamoci a vedere ogni anno per almeno una squadra inglese in finale. 

Hanno troppi soldi per poter competere equamente, la Super League c'é l'hanno già in casa, giustamente dal loro punto di vista non hanno bisogno di mantenere in vita gli altri top club europei. "Football is for fans" , si se sei inglese  .


----------



## ILMAGO (5 Maggio 2021)

Buciadignho;2329144 ha scritto:


> Piano piano le Inglesi aumenteranno sempre più il divario, prima Real e Barca mettevano un freno, ma ora che il declino sembra imminente anche per le spagnole prepariamoci a vedere ogni anno per almeno una squadra inglese in finale.
> 
> Hanno troppi soldi per poter competere equamente, la Super League c'é l'hanno già in casa, giustamente dal loro punto di vista non hanno bisogno di mantenere in vita gli altri top club europei. "Football is for fans" , si se sei inglese  .


Esattamente. La Premier League sostanzialmente è già una superlega, basta vedere che le finali di champions e di europa league probabilmente saranno tra 4 inglesi.
Troppa differenza tra i ricavi tv della premier e i nostri in serie A.
gli unici che sembrano poter competere sono psg e bayern che dominano le proprie leghe, già real e barcellona potrebbero visti i debiti vivere un piccolo ridimensionamento.
La vendita dei diritti tv del prossimo triennio di serie A purtroppo deciderà tanto sulla competitività delle italiane in europa, triste dirlo ma purtroppo è cosi. è un mondo crudele e duro, ma contano i danari.


----------



## iceman. (5 Maggio 2021)

Buciadignho;2329144 ha scritto:


> Piano piano le Inglesi aumenteranno sempre più il divario, prima Real e Barca mettevano un freno, ma ora che il declino sembra imminente anche per le spagnole prepariamoci a vedere ogni anno per almeno una squadra inglese in finale.
> 
> Hanno troppi soldi per poter competere equamente, la Super League c'é l'hanno già in casa, giustamente dal loro punto di vista non hanno bisogno di mantenere in vita gli altri top club europei. "Football is for fans" , si se sei inglese  .



2 finali con 4 squadre inglesi negli ultimi 3 anni.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (5 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2329135 ha scritto:


> Manchester City - Chelsea. Finale di Champions League 2020/2021 in programma il 29 maggio 2021 alle ore 21 ad Istanbul.
> 
> Prima finale di Champions del City di Guardiola.
> 
> ...



Chrisrossonero ti rispondi qui visto che la discussione è chiusa dall'altra parte. Hai ragionissima su Kante, meriterebbe un pallone d'oro. Per capire il personnagio Kante , la sua generosità sia nel calcio che nella vità mi piace citare il gentleman Ranieri che un giorno disse:
"Un giorno ti vedrò crossare la palla e andare a colpire quella stessa palla di testa'". 
Un fenomeno!


----------



## rossonero71 (5 Maggio 2021)

Qualificazione strameritata.

Se era una squadra italiana avrebbe difeso basso il vantaggio, fino a prendere gol, anche a noi quest'anno quando abbiamo voluto amministrare, abbiamo preso sempre gol.

Kante giocatore formidabile.


----------



## iceman. (5 Maggio 2021)

rossonero71;2329152 ha scritto:


> Qualificazione strameritata.
> 
> Se era una squadra italiana avrebbe difeso basso il vantaggio, fino a prendere gol, anche a noi quest'anno quando abbiamo voluto amministrare, abbiamo preso sempre gol.
> 
> Kante giocatore formidabile.



Si può anche vincere facendo catenaccio come fa l'Inter tutta dietro la linea della palla. Il problema è saperlo fare, noi subiamo gol perché non sappiamo né difendere né amministrare


----------



## rossonero71 (6 Maggio 2021)

iceman.;2329157 ha scritto:


> Si può anche vincere facendo catenaccio come fa l'Inter tutta dietro la linea della palla. Il problema è saperlo fare, noi subiamo gol perché non sappiamo né difendere né amministrare



È vero soprattutto non abbiamo capacità di amministrare, quindi devi cercare di difenderti correndo in avanti, invece ci abbassiamo e poi dobbiamo fare 70m di campo, in più non abbiamo contropiedisti veri e propri, stasera il Chelsea quando partiva in contropiede ci metter un batter di ciglio ad arrivare nel area avversaria noi ci mettiamo 6 mesi.


----------



## Goro (6 Maggio 2021)

Mendy grandi parate, altro che Gigio


----------



## Djici (6 Maggio 2021)

rossonero71;2329166 ha scritto:


> È vero soprattutto non abbiamo capacità di amministrare, quindi devi cercare di difenderti correndo in avanti, invece ci abbassiamo e poi dobbiamo fare 70m di campo, in più non abbiamo contropiedisti veri e propri, stasera il Chelsea quando partiva in contropiede ci metter un batter di ciglio ad arrivare nel area avversaria noi ci mettiamo 6 mesi.



Che non abbiamo contropiedisti non ne sarei così certo.
Teoricamente Hauge e soprattutto Leao dovrebbero dare il meglio soprattutto a campo aperto.

Che poi non stiano rendendo alla grande e un altro problema.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2329135 ha scritto:


> Manchester City - Chelsea. Finale di Champions League 2020/2021 in programma il 29 maggio 2021 alle ore 21 ad Istanbul.
> 
> Prima finale di Champions del City di Guardiola.
> 
> ...



Scopro solo ora quale sarà la finale champions.
Dopo l'eliminazione della juve non ho seguito una sola partita delle coppe.

La vicenda superlega e il comportamento di stampo mafioso della uefa mi faranno definitivamente allontanare da questo mondo.
Il calcio e lo sport sono altra roba.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Maggio 2021)

Non ho guardato mezza partita di Champions.. però forza Chelsea!


----------



## bmb (6 Maggio 2021)

diavoloINme;2329196 ha scritto:


> Scopro solo ora quale sarà la finale champions.
> Dopo l'eliminazione della juve non ho seguito una sola partita delle coppe.
> 
> La vicenda superlega e il comportamento di stampo mafioso della uefa mi faranno definitivamente allontanare da questo mondo.
> Il calcio e lo sport sono altra roba.



Decisione discutibile la tua. La finale non è stata PSG - City (le due cocche di Ceferin) solo per un sorteggio sbagliato.


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Maggio 2021)

Buciadignho;2329144 ha scritto:


> Piano piano le Inglesi aumenteranno sempre più il divario, prima Real e Barca mettevano un freno, ma ora che il declino sembra imminente anche per le spagnole prepariamoci a vedere ogni anno per almeno una squadra inglese in finale.
> 
> Hanno troppi soldi per poter competere equamente, la Super League c'é l'hanno già in casa, giustamente dal loro punto di vista non hanno bisogno di mantenere in vita gli altri top club europei. "Football is for fans" , si se sei inglese  .



Una volta la Premier eravamo noi..negli anni '90 la serie A era clamorosa..non possiamo lamentarci se gli altri sono stati più bravi..

Detto ciò, non tifo per nessuna delel due..sono comunque felice che queste nuove realtà portino un po' di freschezza..ero stufo di vedere sempre i soliti: Real-Barca-Bayern-Liverpool


----------



## bmb (6 Maggio 2021)

Chissà il buon Seferin per chi farà il tifo. Sono messe bene entrambe a "tifosità". Entrambe fanno mercato con 300 meloni l'anno.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (6 Maggio 2021)

vomito.

"Il calcio è di tutti"

Poi in finale arriva una squadra squalificata per due anni dalla competizione lol.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (6 Maggio 2021)

Leonardo l’uomo che ha fatto svoltare il Chelsea.

Pazzesca l’incompetenza di quell’uomo che qua veniva spacciato per chissà quale grande dirigente.

Più incompetente di Mirabelli


----------



## Pit96 (6 Maggio 2021)

Magnus_Marcus;2329200 ha scritto:


> Non ho guardato mezza partita di Champions.. però forza Chelsea!



Stessa cosa.
Forza Thiago!


----------



## Giangy (6 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2329135 ha scritto:


> Manchester City - Chelsea. Finale di Champions League 2020/2021 in programma il 29 maggio 2021 alle ore 21 ad Istanbul.
> 
> Prima finale di Champions del City di Guardiola.
> 
> ...



Sono ripetitivo, ma personalmente le due squadre di Manchester, non mi sono mai piaciute. Specialmente il City non ha una storia, ora sono i più forti, hanno uno squadrone, vinceranno sicuramente la Premier, e anche la champions, ma io tifo per i blues per la finale, e poi anche per Thiago.


----------



## Victorss (6 Maggio 2021)

diavoloINme;2329196 ha scritto:


> Scopro solo ora quale sarà la finale champions.
> Dopo l'eliminazione della juve non ho seguito una sola partita delle coppe.
> 
> La vicenda superlega e il comportamento di stampo mafioso della uefa mi faranno definitivamente allontanare da questo mondo.
> Il calcio e lo sport sono altra roba.



Idem con patate. Una passione distrutta.


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (6 Maggio 2021)

Non a casa, in Europa in finale 4 superleghiste su 4. Ma dove sono gli ultras del calcio romantico e popolare?


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Maggio 2021)

la CL non regala più alcuna emozione. 
20 anni fa diventavo matto a vedere le partite. col FPF e tutto ciò che ne è conseguito veramente han distrutto tutto.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Maggio 2021)

bmb;2329215 ha scritto:


> Decisione discutibile la tua. La finale non è stata PSG - City (le due cocche di Ceferin) solo per un sorteggio sbagliato.



Non è stata una scelta di testa, semplicemente ormai preferisco un film a questo calcio malato, in malafede e di plastica. 
Senza pubblico poi : una partita di terza categoria mi appassiona di più.


----------



## Djici (6 Maggio 2021)

Sara una delle finali piu "noiosa" di sempre per quel che mi riguarda.
Per carita, magari viene eletta partita del secolo e finisce 17 a 16 ai tempi supplementari... ma non mi da passione. Non mi da voglia di guardarla. Ne per i club che la giocano, ne per i giocatori che andranno in campo.

Nulla di nulla.

Se ci fosse Fiorentina - Udinese in contemporanea sarei ancora indeciso su quale partita guardare...


----------



## admin (28 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2329135 ha scritto:


> Manchester City - Chelsea. Finale di Champions League 2020/2021 in programma il 29 maggio 2021 alle ore 21 ad Oporto.
> 
> Prima finale di Champions del City di Guardiola.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Buciadignho (28 Maggio 2021)

Giangy;2329379 ha scritto:


> Sono ripetitivo, ma personalmente le due squadre di Manchester, non mi sono mai piaciute. Specialmente il City non ha una storia, ora sono i più forti, hanno uno squadrone, vinceranno sicuramente la Premier, e anche la champions, ma io tifo per i blues per la finale, e poi anche per Thiago.



Voglio anche io bene a Thiago, ma direi che il Chelsea in quanto a storia non é da meno eh..

Comunque da amante del calcio spero che Guardiola la vinca


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2329135 ha scritto:


> Manchester City - Chelsea. Finale di Champions League 2020/2021 in programma il 29 maggio 2021 alle ore 21 ad Oporto.
> 
> Prima finale di Champions del City di Guardiola.
> 
> ...



Vincerà il City dai, tra l'altro Manchester come Milano saranno le uniche città in Europa dove la Coppa Campioni è stata vinta da entrambe.


----------



## admin (29 Maggio 2021)

*
MANCHESTER CITY (4-3-3): Ederson; Walker, Dias, Stones, Zinchenko; Gundogan, Bernardo Silva, Foden; Mahrez, De Bruyne, Sterling. Allenatore: Guardiola

CHELSEA (3-4-2-1): Mendy; Azpilicueta, Thiago Silva, Rüdiger; Chilwell, Jorginho, Kanté, James; Havertz, Mount; Werner. Allenatore: Tuchel*


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Maggio 2021)

i lanci di ederson ricordano quelli di dollarman


----------



## Ragnet_7 (29 Maggio 2021)

che pacco Werner. Il Piatek tedesco


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (29 Maggio 2021)

Djici;2329189 ha scritto:


> Che non abbiamo contropiedisti non ne sarei così certo.
> Teoricamente Hauge e soprattutto Leao dovrebbero dare il meglio soprattutto a campo aperto.
> 
> Che poi non stiano rendendo alla grande e un altro problema.



Io aggiungerei un certo Theo


----------



## admin (29 Maggio 2021)

Ma quanto è scarso sto Verme??!


----------



## wildfrank (29 Maggio 2021)

Ragnet_7;2351418 ha scritto:


> che pacco Werner. Il Piatek tedesco



Cosa s'è mangiato....


----------



## wildfrank (29 Maggio 2021)

Ragnet_7;2351418 ha scritto:


> che pacco Werner. Il Piatek tedesco



Cosa s'è mangiato....


----------



## SoloMVB (29 Maggio 2021)

Che ritmi,altro che il campionato del Burkina Faso che abbiamo in Itaglia.


----------



## Buciadignho (29 Maggio 2021)

Oddio, ho veramente paura di fare figuracce il prossimo anno in Champions


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (29 Maggio 2021)

Io comunque non ho mai visto una partita quest'anno, stasera mi concedo la finale
perché di uscire per rientrare alle 22.30 anche no


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (29 Maggio 2021)

Buciadignho;2351425 ha scritto:


> Oddio, ho veramente paura di fare figuracce il prossimo anno in Champions



se ha passato il girone la rube noi dovremmo per lo meno fare lo stesso.. anche se noi saremo in quarta fascia


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Maggio 2021)

Buciadignho;2351425 ha scritto:


> Oddio, ho veramente paura di fare figuracce il prossimo anno in Champions



solo paura? sei ottimista.


----------



## Buciadignho (29 Maggio 2021)

Crazy rossonero 90;2351431 ha scritto:


> se ha passato il girone la rube noi dovremmo per lo meno fare lo stesso.. anche se noi saremo in quarta fascia



Dipende chi peschi, perché se becchiamo il City, il Chelsea, il Bayern o il PSG la vedo nera eh. Aggiungiamoci che l'unico con uno spessore internazionale e con esperienza da noi é un 40enne mezzo invalido abbiamo tutti gli ingredienti per una scappola internale che in confronto il 5-0 dell'Atalanta sembrerà una carezza. Speriamo bene, perché questi ritmi e questi giocatori mi fanno aprire gli occhi ad ogni volta.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (29 Maggio 2021)

Giocano ad un livello completamente diverso rispetto a noi...mamma mia in Champions queste squadre ci macellano. Dobbiamo fare il massimo per rafforzare la squadra ed evitare di fare figuracce


----------



## David Gilmour (29 Maggio 2021)

Ragnet_7;2351418 ha scritto:


> che pacco Werner. Il Piatek tedesco



Non ho mai capito cosa si veda in questo attaccante.


----------



## SoloMVB (29 Maggio 2021)

Buciadignho;2351425 ha scritto:


> Oddio, ho veramente paura di fare figuracce il prossimo anno in Champions



Paura?Io già da ora ho come obbiettivo quello di subire meno di 20 gol nel girone.


----------



## Trumpusconi (29 Maggio 2021)

Vedere Thiagone in queste condizioni fisiche è tristissimo.
Poverino ormai si sta sfaldando, a 37 anni posso capire, ma fa comunque male...
Per me ha sempre 24-25 anni...


----------



## Maurizio91 (29 Maggio 2021)

Il Chelsea la sta giocando in modalità "portiamola ai rigori"


----------



## admin (29 Maggio 2021)

Chelsea in vantaggio!

Che difesa ahahahahahahaha


----------



## wildfrank (29 Maggio 2021)

Goal Chelsea, bene così.


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Maggio 2021)

si scrive werner si legge kalinic


----------



## wildfrank (29 Maggio 2021)

wildfrank;2351448 ha scritto:


> Goal Chelsea, bene così.




Il City non deve vincere nemmeno spendendo 3.000 miliardi di sterline.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (29 Maggio 2021)

Il Chelsea lo ha pagato 60 milioni Werner...

Questo per dire di non strapagare mai giocatori che fanno benissimo in Germania o Francia, perchè nella maggior parte dei casi messi contro giocatori veri sono delle sole


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2351447 ha scritto:


> Chelsea in vantaggio!
> 
> Che difesa ahahahahahahaha



guardiola ha sempre avuto la squadra più cara ma ha vinto, per ora, solo con messi.


----------



## Buciadignho (29 Maggio 2021)

Maurizio91;2351443 ha scritto:


> Il Chelsea la sta giocando in modalità "portiamola ai rigori"



Il gioco di Tuchel: tutti dietro la linea della palla, pressing feroce, riconquista ed attacco di massa. Vediamo come finisce, spero che il City riesca a sfangarla, i supporter del Chelsea sono qualcosa di incredibilmente fastidioso.

Se vince il Chelsea invece mi farebbe piacere per Thiago


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (29 Maggio 2021)

Buciadignho;2351436 ha scritto:


> Dipende chi peschi, perché se becchiamo il City, il Chelsea, il Bayern o il PSG la vedo nera eh. Aggiungiamoci che l'unico con uno spessore internazionale e con esperienza da noi é un 40enne mezzo invalido abbiamo tutti gli ingredienti per una scappola internale che in confronto il 5-0 dell'Atalanta sembrerà una carezza. Speriamo bene, perché questi ritmi e questi giocatori mi fanno aprire gli occhi ad ogni volta.



Bhe andata e ritorno con il Manchester United non mi pare fosse così tragica,se non era per quel goal annullato non so perché passavano noi! ed lottava per il primo posto nella tanto decantata premier. Poi va bhe metti un girone d'acciaio li sarebbe il top della sfiga.


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Maggio 2021)

Dura per il City adesso
Staremo a vedere


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (29 Maggio 2021)

Che ritmi assurdi...e poi alcuni non si spiegano il perchè la premier sia un campionato così ricco e così seguito ? 

Pensare che noi (Milan),prima di superare la metacampo,spesso dobbiamo necessariamente fare una ventina di passaggi (portiere,difensore,portiere,terzino,difensore,portiere,centrocampista) per poi procedere al piccolo trotto...mamma mia


----------



## Buciadignho (29 Maggio 2021)

wildfrank;2351451 ha scritto:


> Il City non deve vincere nemmeno spendendo 3.000 miliardi di sterline.



Si perché il Chelsea ha speso noccioline invece? Squadra costruita con il settore giovanile no? 

Il Chelsea comunque in 20 anni di Abramovich rischia di egualiare i titoli della Juventus ahah


----------



## Buciadignho (29 Maggio 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle;2351457 ha scritto:


> Che ritmi assurdi...e poi alcuni non si spiegano il perchè la premier sia un campionato così ricco e così seguito ?
> 
> Pensare che noi (Milan),prima di superare la metacampo,spesso dobbiamo necessariamente fare una ventina di passaggi (portiere,difensore,portiere,terzino,difensore,portiere,centrocampista) per poi procedere al piccolo trotto...mamma mia



Secondo me il ragionamento é inverso pero'. La premier ha quei ritmi proprio perché é il campionato più ricco. Facciamo cambio di squadra e vediamo che ritmi tengono  

Poi io a 9/10 anni vedevo la Premier, quando nel 2002/2003 la Serie A era ancora il campionato più quotato e si giocava palla alta e tutti avanti.


----------



## Pit96 (29 Maggio 2021)

Più che l'intensità della partita mi ha impressionato la fase difensiva che sembra quasi non esistere. Centrocampo quasi sempre saltati.

Sto Werner poi boh, ha già avuto tante occasioni ma le ha sempre cliccate. In Germania aveva fatto quasi 30 gol l'anno scorso (come A. Silva quest'anno), in Premier ne ha fatti 6. Pescare da quel campionato può essere rischioso.
Poi magari adesso fa tripletta 

Bene il vantaggio del Chelsea


----------



## Buciadignho (29 Maggio 2021)

Perché siete tutti pro Chelsea? Chiedo eh


----------



## 7vinte (29 Maggio 2021)

Buciadignho;2351461 ha scritto:


> Perché siete tutti pro Chelsea? Chiedo eh



Squadra simpatica e per Thiagone


----------



## wildfrank (29 Maggio 2021)

Buciadignho;2351458 ha scritto:


> Si perché il Chelsea ha speso noccioline invece? Squadra costruita con il settore giovanile no?
> 
> Il Chelsea comunque in 20 anni di Abramovich rischia di egualiare i titoli della Juventus ahah



Diciamo che è un derby, e turandomi il naso preferisco vinca il Chelsea.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (29 Maggio 2021)

Incredibile come Guardiola puo andare in tilt a volte. Come privarsi di Fernandinho capitano della squadra quello che da equilibrio in mezzo al campo, monumentale contro il PSG ma Pepe decide di cambiare tutto come aveva fatto del resto contro il Lione . Secondo me Gundogan è troppo basso non puo giocare da regista davanti alla difesa. O entra Fernandinho o Rogri per ridare equilibrio a centrocampo. 

Comunque grande Chelsea, intensità pazzesca. Immenso lavoro di Tuchel che non è stato rispettato qui in Francia. Grande allenatore nella linea diretta della scuola di pensiero Rangnick ispirato dalgioco dell'immenso L Fortissimi.obanovski ma anche dal maestro Sacchi. Gli allenatori tedeschi hanno una marcia in piu da qualche anno Klopp Tuchel Nagelsmann.


----------



## Buciadignho (29 Maggio 2021)

7vinte;2351462 ha scritto:


> Squadra simpatica e per Thiagone



Ah messa cosi ha senso


----------



## Buciadignho (29 Maggio 2021)

wildfrank;2351463 ha scritto:


> Diciamo che è un derby, e turandomi il naso preferisco vinca il Chelsea.



Ah ma tu sei un infiltrato di Manchester allora


----------



## wildfrank (29 Maggio 2021)

Buciadignho;2351466 ha scritto:


> Ah ma tu sei un infiltrato di Manchester allora



Beccato...


----------



## wildfrank (29 Maggio 2021)

Buciadignho;2351461 ha scritto:


> Perché siete tutti pro Chelsea? Chiedo eh



Forse c'entra qualcosa il trattamento di favore ( eufemismo ) che gli arabi godono c/o UEFA?


----------



## DMC (29 Maggio 2021)

Mi piacerebbe aver al Milan praticamente tutta la panchina del Chelsea

2021..che tempi per il calcio


----------



## DavidGoffin (29 Maggio 2021)

Trumpusconi;2351442 ha scritto:


> Vedere Thiagone in queste condizioni fisiche è tristissimo.
> Poverino ormai si sta sfaldando, a 37 anni posso capire, ma fa comunque male...
> Per me ha sempre 24-25 anni...


Ogni volta che vedo Thiago mi fa male il cuore, sono 10 anni che doveva rimanere con noi e se ne è andato non per scelta sua. E non hanno mai tentato di riprenderlo. Ora a 37 anni vale comunque 3 Romagnoli ma come fai. 

Povero Tomori se vince il Chelsea chissà che penserà 

Ps Guardiola mi sta anche simpatico ma per lui esiste quasi solo entrare in porta con la palla praticamente, e così diventa molto più dura, con Aguero in panca poi mah


----------



## Buciadignho (29 Maggio 2021)

wildfrank;2351471 ha scritto:


> Forse c'entra qualcosa il trattamento di favore ( eufemismo ) che gli arabi godono c/o UEFA?



Sicuro? La UEFA li aveva squalificati dalla Champions per aver infranto il FFP, poi il TAS li ha reintegrati annullando la sentenza.

Non mi esprimo sulla sentenza, quello che so é che c'erano le prove che il City aveva taroccato i bilanci, ma queste prove erano state sottratte irregolarmente. Almeno cosi credo che sia, non sono informatissimo. Pero' l'UEFA in questo caso non si puo' certo accusare di favoritismo (a differenza del PSG).


----------



## Buciadignho (29 Maggio 2021)

Guardiola la sta perdendo di testa prima che in campo. I precedenti con Tuchel gli hanno fatto scegliere una formazione "anomala" , ed ha voluto a fare il fenomeno al quadrato.


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Maggio 2021)

che cesso sto pulisci


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Maggio 2021)

ma cosa si è mangiato il chelsea


----------



## chicagousait (29 Maggio 2021)

Kovacic ancora gioca


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (29 Maggio 2021)

L'arbitro Lahoz mi sta impressionando. La sua gestione della gara, come spiega le sue decisione e si fa capire é proprio impressionante. La partita ne giova.


----------



## chicagousait (29 Maggio 2021)

Quelli del City che devono entrare in porta con il pallone


----------



## singer (29 Maggio 2021)

Il migliore in campo è l'arbitro


----------



## 7vinte (29 Maggio 2021)

Grandissimo Kante


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Maggio 2021)

che roba kante


----------



## Mika (29 Maggio 2021)

Se avessimo Kante+Kessie a centrocampo come saremmo?


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Maggio 2021)

Che fail sto Guardiola senza Messi


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Maggio 2021)

O_O uscita di nulla


----------

